# eclipse Workspace ändern



## kjg101 (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Eclipse Workspace mit 4 Maven-Projekten erstellt. Heute Mittag habe ich in einem anderen Workspace davon unabhängige Projekte erstellt. Nun möchte ich an den Maven-Projekten weiter arbeiten und habe den Workspace wieder auf den alten bestehenden Workspace zurückgeändert.
Mir werden die Maven-Projekte auch wieder angezeigt, doch als leere Projekte. Beim Doppelklick auf ein solches Projekt kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

'Open Project' has encountered a problem. The project description file (.project) for 'TGSDataBase12_' is missing. This file contains important information about the project. The project will not function properly until this file is restored.

Das stimmt aber nicht. Die .project-Datei dieses Projektes gibt es noch und ist auch noch am gleichen Ort. Also ist wohl irgendwo ein falscher Dateipfad hinterlegt. Ich würde ungern alle Projekte noch mal neu importieren und wollte deshalb fragen, ob einer von euch eine Idee hat, wie ich meine Projekte wieder sehe kann!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Moritz_1234 (22. Mai 2016)

File -> Switch Workspace-> Dann deinen aus der Liste Auswählen oder auf *other *gehen.


----------



## kjg101 (22. Mai 2016)

Danke. Hat geklappt!


----------

